# How do I program mobil decoder addresses for a Tsunami Digital Sound Decoder ?



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

The loco I want to program is on the programming track and I'm using Diditrax equipment. Which Programming mode should I use:

PG = Paged Mode
PH = Physical register mode
Pd = Direct Mode
Po = Operations Mode

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you,
Nemo


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

If you are on the program track then Pg if on the regular track the Po, but if you use the Po on the program make sure that you only have that loco on the track. Otherwise you will program all of them. I like to use the Pg on the program track. I have the Digitrax Chief DCS 100. What throttle are you using?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Most sound decoders need a stronger programming input to program properly.Your Tsunami may or may not re-configure on the prog. track,whatever the mode you try without the addition of a programming track booster.

Then you can use "programming on the main" using "OPS" mode,but as been said,remove all other locos from the layout before you attempt programming your Tsunami.


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm using the folowing equipment:

DCS200 8 amp commandstation booster

PS2012 20 amp Power supply

DT402 Throttle


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You also need the Soundtraxx Programming Booster board.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This is fine equipment.Did you try programming on the main in OPS mode?If this still doesn't work,you'll need a programming booster.I've had to do so with the same setup.


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Why do I need the Soundtrax Programming Booster Board? What is the purpose of the DCS200 8 amp commandstation booster?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The DCS200 takes care of the propulsion power while the progamming track booster increases the strength of the digital signal to the decoder.They're two different entities.

While the DCS200 is huge power for even the larger layouts,it still doesn't send extra power to the programmin track,wich is enough for regular silent decoders but lacking the extra punch most sound decoders require.My guess is that DCC systems manufacturers (Digitrax,NCE and others) will increase programming power in their future designs but for the present,command stations require the addition of a booster to their prog.track outputs to re-configure sound decoders.

Did you try programming on the main?This MAY work.If it still doesn't after a few trials,you will likely need a prog.trac booster.The Soundtraxx PTB100 (around $50.) does a great job even with other brands of sound decoders (except QSI wich need their own $250.00 hardware).

I use mine in combination with a Digitrax PR3 and computer wich allows to program with Decoder Pro (free on-line software)...programming then becomes fun.


----------



## G-RUN (Sep 4, 2013)

I use also the Digitrax PR3 (with 1A/18V power suply) and Laptop with Decoder pro.
Read and write CV's in the Pd ( Derect Mode ). I have no problems over the years
(Tsunamis from Factory and self installed)

cheers from Mathew


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank Nemo


----------

